# Artisan 1430 clogged head



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

I've read numerous threads about the Artisan 1430 and clogged heads. I bought one with a CIS system. I use Benjer inks with their Cis. 

I have nothing but clogging issues... 
I do a head cleaning and it prints then the very next print doesn't work again. Mostly the black shuts down.

I don't see any real answers about this problem so this is why I am asking again. Should I get rid of this printer? 
What is the most reliable desktop printer with at least 6 inks?

I use this for phone case sublimation.


----------



## Techamongous (Aug 18, 2014)

I have had my 1430 for almost a year now. I have a CIS with Cobra inks and I rarely have any problems.

On occasion (mostly after I remove the cartridges to re-prime) I loose a bit of Yellow and I have to run 2-4 cleanings. Other than that its been great. I print 20+ 13x19 almost daily, a few times here and there I go 2-5 days without printing and have no trouble with my first prints after sitting.

One time I needed to use a folded paper towel to clean under the print head. You can find some good information about the 1430 on cobra inks website.


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

Does running that many clean cycles use up a lot of ink? I find that it does, unless I'm doing something wrong.

Also when running clean cycles Epson says you are supposed to run a couple and then wait for 6 hours... do you find that to be true?

and one last question... 

If I run pure cyan, light cyan, black...etc colors individually is that the same as running a clean cycle? Because when black gets clogged there is no reason to clean all the other colors.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought my Epson 1430 with the CISS attached with sub inks ready to go from Cobra. Also got it with a waste tank installed. <-- a must!

If I were you and you don't have a waste tank already installed, it might be in your best interest to get one. I'll explain later.

To answer your question, yes, running 2-4 cleans does lose a lot of ink but some times it's necessary, to get that head unclogged. Even 1 clean wastes a lot of ink. The reason Epson says to wait 6 hours after a couple of cleans is because (without an aftemarket waste tank installed) the ink will fill up the OEM sponge pad (internal waste tank) underneath it. You would need to give it time to soak up or it can back-up and cross-contaminate the inks going to the bottom of the print head that will travel up into the ink lines.

If you do not have an external (aftermarket) waste tank installed, I would get one if you're going to be doing a lot of cleans. The internal waste that Epson puts will last the life of the printer but only using OEM inks, because you wouldn't need to be doing so many cleans with them. Aftermarket inks like sublimation or pigments, will most likely clog more often than OEM inks.

With an external aftermarket waste tank, you don't need to worry about doing so many cleaning because the external waste tank bypasses Epson's internal waste tank. So you can do 6 cleans without worry.

And yes, you can do a Black nozzle clean only. Create an image with just black and print it out.

I included a couple images. One is of my black that I JUST did because this thread reminded me to do a nozzle check LOL. So thanks for that.  Yes, for some reason, recently my black has been getting clogged more often than the others. If you run just a black ink file, it should clear out by the end of the page. If it doesn't, then you need to be doing more nozzle checks. Like once a day.

The other image is the external aftermarket waste tank that is installed on the back of the printer. See that bottle of black ink next to it? I get my syringe and suck out the ink from the waste tank and save it in a bottle that can be used to fill my black ink when it gets low. All colors make black so yes, you can use the ink that goes to that waste tank and put it in your black tank. I never worry about my black running out again and only need to buy the other colors. 

I also included a JPG nozzlecheck of my color file. I use this when I want to keep the inks fresh.

I also included a color chart that can be found on Cobra Ink's website.... to keep the inks fresh as well.

Hopefully you can save/use those color jpgs to keep your inks fresh. I put them in a ZIP file as well for anyone to use (PSD and Jpgs).

TIP: I use Harvey Head Cleaner (software) and run it every 4 hours to keep my inks somewhat flowing, even though they still get clogged if not printing more than 24 hours but not as bad as it was before Harvey Head Cleaner. I usually print every day and that's the key. If you don't print jobs every day, then you need to print something if you're having clogging issues.

Oh, and if you're just doing phone cases, then you have way too much printer. You could have gotten a cheaper Epson that did 8.5"x11" and still able to gang up 4 cases on one sheet. You don't necessarily need a 6 color printer for phone cases. A 4 color printer would do just fine. Now if you were doing those chromaluxe MDF and aluminum photo panels, then yes, it may help a bit.

You have a great printing on your hands. It just takes getting used to keeping it up and running. Remember, print "something" every day. Use a color chart or something.

Hopefully my feedback helped a bit.


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you for info...
question
What happens when the internal waste pad is full? Should I go in and change that?

It is very discouraging to hear that you have to run you printer every 24 hours to keep it flowing.


Since I posted this thread my printer is now taken a turn for the worse.

I suck the ink into the cartridge to prime it... then I do a nozzle check and it looks good.
I do one print and it looks good.
I wait twenty minutes and run another nozzle check and black ink only prints half the pattern.
I wait another twenty minutes and it shuts down completely.

I prime it again and it works fine...until twenty minutes passes and it shuts down again.

It feels as if it is not a head problem but a CIS problem. Is that possible?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

You cannot replace the OEM waste tank. It would have to be sent in to be taken apart and replaced. I haven't seen anywhere online that sells that waste tank separately. But that's getting deep into internal parts, unless you can find that part and you're comfortable changing that out.

When the waste tank gets full, it can eventually back-up and overflow the little ink pad sponge that sits in the change ink position where the print head sits idle. Just kinda think how your home A/C filter works. Not a 100% perfect example but when it gets full of dust, it can't collect anymore and stresses your A/C unit because it can't breathe. In your case, when the filter gets full, the ink backs up right where the print head sits idle, setting it up for ink contamination. Not stressing your system, but stressing you. 

Your current issue could very well be a CISS problem. The only way to know is troubleshooting. I would go to Cobra Ink's website or your original ink website and purchase pre-filled cartridges for the printer and see if you have the same problems. You're looking at around $80 to test that theory.

If they work better then you'll know. You will have to refill the cartridges more often than CISS tanks obviously, but at least you have no more worries about clogging. At least, after 20 minutes.


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*I was unable to find the video but here goes......... 

Turn on your printer

Open the lid 

Hit the ink button

Turn off the printer....... once the power is off you can move the print head to the middle of the printer. 

Take a paper towel.... fold it in half and get it a little wet.... not soaked... but just enough to make it damp. 

Slide the paper towel under the print head and grab the other end. 

Slide paper towel back and forth on the print head several times until you feel the head is clean 

Remove the paper towel and you will see all that clogged ink on the paper towel

Hope that is a decent description for you .... video would have been better *


----------



## ColorProfiler (Jul 26, 2015)

try to print to the best quality possible and uncheck high speed in the printer settings also take the rubber plugs from the main chamber off, sometimes the CISS needs to breathe .. so the say !!!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

micleross said:


> *I was unable to find the video but here goes.........
> Turn on your printer
> Open the lid
> Hit the ink button
> ...


He's talking about "wiping the printhead". Cobra Ink has a video on that. It may or may not help the OP's issue.

Link to site:
https://cobraink.com
Then go to the Support tab.

Link to video:
https://cobraink.com/videos/Wiping a printhead/start video.html


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

WalkingZombie said:


> He's talking about "wiping the printhead". Cobra Ink has a video on that. It may or may not help the OP's issue.
> 
> Link to site:
> https://cobraink.com
> ...


*YES!!!! 

There it is...... Try this ... it works for me all the time *


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

ok...here are my results...
tried the wet paper towel trick but didn't solve the problem
Benjer told me about removing the plugs but that did not solve the problem

so the real problem is that I have not identified the problem... is it the a head clog or a CiS problem?

I feel that it is not a head clog because if I prime it then it works for a short period of time.

I am trying one more thing before replacing the CIS system. 

I found a video where this guy cleans the head by using a small vinyl tubing attached to the port. He then injects head cleaner into each port and catches it with a paper towel underneath the head.
This seems to be a great solution because I will not longer need to run clean cycles and waste ink.

A sublimation vendor said he does a similar thing with just water.

I like the head cleaner be the alcohol in the solution eventually evaporates and head is supposedly left dry and clean.

We'll see what happens.... to be continued.

Thank you to everyone who has given me advice it is very much appreciated.


----------



## THECUTTERMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi just go to youtube type in search how to fit waste tank to Epson 1430 .It takes around 20 minutes to fit a external waste tank.Also with clogging I found when I changed inks the problem went away have been using the same sub ink supplier now for around 4 years . I am in Australia they also sell the ciss units with the latest auto reset chips
let me now if you want their contact details
John


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

astroanalyst said:


> so the real problem is that I have not identified the problem... is it the a head clog or a CiS problem?
> 
> I found a video where this guy cleans the head by using a small vinyl tubing attached to the port. He then injects head cleaner into each port and catches it with a paper towel underneath the head.
> This seems to be a great solution because I will not longer need to run clean cycles and waste ink.
> ...


These are water-based printers. Never use alcohol when flushing the print head. It will dry out your printer. If you use water, make sure it is filtered non-mineral water. The last thing you want to do is inject minerals through the print head that will cause more issues.

Cleaning the print head is a solution to stubborn clogged heads that stay clogged. You are obviously getting good nozzle checks, right? My next step would be to replace the CISS and use pre-filled cartridges and see if that helps.

If you are getting good nozzle checks, then the print head doesn't need flushing (from my experience). If you do decide to do it, BE CAREFUL! The print head is highly sensitive!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Question for you guys using the paper towel trick. With dye based and pigment based ink jet inks, the paper towel with windex, (with ammonia) set overnight, has worked great for me. They say it's the ammonia fumes doing the work. Been afraid to try it with dye sub inks, for fear of some scary chemical reaction making it worse. The question is, So you guys are just using straight water and a swipe? I think that's the first thing I have come across with dye sub that is simpler instead of touchier.


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

So I would like to clean the head Without using up any ink. 
1) Windex on paper towel? yes or no?
2) Injecting water into the ports? yes or no?
3) Injecting windex into the ports?
4) Injecting windex with alcohol into the ports?
5) Can I use a lot of pressure when injecting or do I have to be very gentle?

Secondly... where do I buy the BEST CIS system or cartridges that will make this system bullet proof?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

astroanalyst said:


> So I would like to clean the head Without using up any ink.
> 1) Windex on paper towel? yes or no?
> Would have to be a generic windex. No ammonia or scented kind, etc... But I wouldn't use it either way.
> 2) Injecting water into the ports? yes or no?
> ...


"Cleaning" the print head is used by #1. All the others are used in "Flushing" or "Blowing out" the print head.

Secondly, there is no bullet proof way. There is always going to be 'some' kind of maintenance. Cartridges seem to be more effective and painless except when having to fill them constantly. The thing with a CISS is trapped air in the lines (tubing) that causes a lot of the issues.

Like I mentioned previously, before you get into messing with the print head, trying using cartridges. Unless you are DIY savvy and are very precautious.... and have a lot of patience.

Link to video: Blowing out the print head
https://www.cobraink.com/videos/blowout a printhead/start video.html

Link to the solution used (or you can use water or find another solution elsewhere). The entire page contains cleaning cartridges. At the bottom are the bottles and syringe.
https://www.cobraink.com/cartridges/Cleaning.htm

Link to the pre-filled sublimation cartridges.
https://www.cobraink.com/cartridges/cartridges 4-9 color Sublimation.htm


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going to throw one more option out there. I use a software called Printer Jockey. It will let you purge only one channel. I have found that when I use an image like WalkingZombie posted that it will actually combine colors to create those colors. So you can't put a white box over some of the colors and expect to only get the colors you leave uncovered. There is probably a way around this using color profiles but for me the Printer Jockey software solves all of those problems. 

It handles most Epson printers (both of mine) and it allows you to purge individual channels or any combo of channels at various resolutions. Since it prints instead of cleans, it prevents the dreaded waste pad fill. The software also allows you to do nozzle checks and cleanings directly from the software instead of having to go through the printer panel. I keep this software open all the time while I am printing. 

And last, I am not a representative of the company that wrote this software and receive nothing for endorsing it. I just happen to find it to be the single most useful tool in my toolbox for both my eco-solvent system and my sub system.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Sacman said:


> I'm going to throw one more option out there. I use a software called Printer Jockey. It will let you purge only one channel. I have found that when I use an image like WalkingZombie posted that it will actually combine colors to create those colors. So you can't put a white box over some of the colors and expect to only get the colors you leave uncovered. There is probably a way around this using color profiles but for me the Printer Jockey software solves all of those problems.
> 
> It handles most Epson printers (both of mine) and it allows you to purge individual channels or any combo of channels at various resolutions. Since it prints instead of cleans, it prevents the dreaded waste pad fill. The software also allows you to do nozzle checks and cleanings directly from the software instead of having to go through the printer panel. I keep this software open all the time while I am printing.


Oh man! I can use this! I currently have been using Harvey Head Cleaner and it only does scheduled nozzle checks but I've been wanting something to print an actual image in between nozzle checks. Can that software do that? I'm guessing it can from what I'm reading on the site.

<> Automatically print small jobs periodically to keep ink moving on a user definable schedule (you can select which ink channels it uses)
<> Insert files directly into print queues
<> Initiate a production-run from any single print-file (*NEW*)

Maybe @astroanalyst can use this to keep their print head clear.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

When you do a channel flush, it just prints a rectangle of the specified channel(s). There are four sizes of rectangle and several resolution options. When I print on my Eco-Solvent printer after it has been idle for a couple of days, I flush all channels at the lowest res and smallest size and then do a nozzle check. If anything doesn't check, I will flush that channel at a higher resolution until I get a clean check. You have to be careful on a regular printer. On a full high res flush with more than one channel it puts down a LOT of ink. On my flatbed printer this isn't a problem but on a regular printer this could be a serious problem. 

I have not used some of the functions like job queuing for lack of need. You can do scheduled cleans or flushes which is nice. Just put regular paper in your printer and let it auto-flush every couple of days and you are in business. 

My cheap Chinese sub inks have never clogged and I go weeks between prints and I don't have a schedule set for it so I have only used it a couple of times on my 1400. My eco-solvent is another story. It clogs regularly and this software has been a life saver. I can't imagine the amount of ink I would have used if I used cleanings to fix a clogged head.


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

thank you for the videos WalkingZombie and the advice from everyone else.


----------



## Techamongous (Aug 18, 2014)

Perhaps one of your CIS lines are pinched or kinked? The way the lid sat when closed on my Cobra installed system caused problems when I first got it. I now keep the cover propped open a bit to keep it from pinching the ink line.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Reading back through this thread and I wanted to throw out a note of caution. I have used the syringe blow out a head method on my Eco-solvent printer. The first time I did this, I didn't really know what I was doing and used way too much pressure. I ended up blowing some kind of internal seal in the head between the black and cyan which are side by side on the R230/R220. This led to my first head replacement. 

I have used this method since but only when I have not been able to clear a log any other way. Because it is a flat bed printer with height adjust, I can move the bed all the way down and move the head to where I can not only clean the head physically but I can watch the stream come from the head as I force the alcohol through using the syringe. I have to use alcohol on the eco-solvent to break up the clog. I use the minimum pressure I can get away with and still see the flow. I had to do this once after I damaged a head by impacting it on something I was printing. The used printer I bought had clearly been sitting for some time and it was horribly clogged. 

Another method I have used is to use a syringe and put a pool of alcohol on the sponge under the park position and then push the head back over so that it is fully seated. After leaving it overnight, I will usually see a dramatic improvement. I'm not sure how well this would work on an actual printer but I have a lot more freedom on my flat bed since the printer is mostly dismantled and all the head locks are removed. I can actually see everything and know that the head is fully parked. After you move the head out of the way the next day, just use a lint free cloth to soak up any remaining alcohol or whatever cleaning solution you use from the pad.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is a very comprehensive video for cleaning the WF1430 and also works on most desktop Epsons.

Injecting fluid direct into the print head like it shows in the video should only be done if nothing else works, but the video shows cleaning the capping station, the wiping blade, and underneath the carriage.

Depending on how often you print you should consider this cleaning (not fluid injection) as regular maintenance and should do it even if you are not having issues. I do at least every 3 months.

As far as the waste tanks the newer Epson models such as the WF7110 and family now have a use replaceable factory waste tank.

How to maintain small format Epson printers


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I'll toss in my 2 cents...

Unless these are just very bad inks, your problem may not be clogging, but ink flow. Some CIS units are notoriously sensitive to even simple things, like the height of the tank relative to the height of the printhead. Also heed the advice above, and check if one or more lines are kinked. Make sure the vents on the top of the tanks are opened, and if you use filter screens over these vents (you should), they should be clean, with no evidence of ink dried in them. Poorly primed CIS cartridges can also cause this.

You didn't mention it, but if this is an older CIS unit, then you might look into whether the fine-mesh filter in the cartridges themselves is clogged up. These things don't last forever. And if an older system, consider replacing the ink lines.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

I was having clogged head issues for a couple of months. I even went so far as to buy another tank and cartridges. Then I saw something on youtube about a liquid solution. Something about windex and alcohol and using a syringe and tube. So I added the liquids together (where the guy come up with 1 part here with 9 parts there, I don't know) but I did that. So instead of using a thick syringe and putting a tube to each head, I used a syringe from my cat's diabetes treatment. I moved the cartidges to the middle of the track, put a towel beneath the heads, removed the cartridges, and shot just a wee bit of solution into each head and let it sit for a coupla hours. And BINGO! No more clogs. Nozzle checks are full lines again. I was even away for 2 weeks and when I came back it was still unclogged. I did, however, remove the air filters and put the actual plugs back in the tanks.

Now understand that this printer sat for a month or so without being used. I have another 1430 that has been sitting with dye in it for 8 months and I really want to see what happens when I try this method on it.

There is something that the guy from Hotzone 360 told me. He told me that the dye will coagulate in the head if you don't do at least a full color print every 2 or 3 days to keep the ink flowing. He also told me that there is an expiration date associated with the dye and the closer you get to that date the more chance you have of clogged heads. Of course, I have 3 cases of dye from Inktek with an expiration date of the end of this year. More than we need. I guess more head clogging is coming our way. That is enough dye for a few years. We were new at this sublimation thing so we loaded up and didn't realize how little is used over the course of 1 Christmas season. I'm an embroiderer, not a sublimator. But now, I guess I'm a sublimator too. And I enjoy it.


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Sacman said:


> When you do a channel flush, it just prints a rectangle of the specified channel(s). There are four sizes of rectangle and several resolution options. When I print on my Eco-Solvent printer after it has been idle for a couple of days, I flush all channels at the lowest res and smallest size and then do a nozzle check. If anything doesn't check, I will flush that channel at a higher resolution until I get a clean check. You have to be careful on a regular printer. On a full high res flush with more than one channel it puts down a LOT of ink. On my flatbed printer this isn't a problem but on a regular printer this could be a serious problem.
> 
> I have not used some of the functions like job queuing for lack of need. You can do scheduled cleans or flushes which is nice. Just put regular paper in your printer and let it auto-flush every couple of days and you are in business.
> 
> My cheap Chinese sub inks have never clogged and I go weeks between prints and I don't have a schedule set for it so I have only used it a couple of times on my 1400. My eco-solvent is another story. It clogs regularly and this software has been a life saver. I can't imagine the amount of ink I would have used if I used cleanings to fix a clogged head.


From whom and where do you get the "cheap Chinese sub inks"?


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Adam, 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

1) Windex on paper towel? yes or no? Distilled water and lint free cloth
2) Injecting water into the ports? yes or no? Distilled water or inkJet cleaning solution
3) Injecting windex into the ports? Distilled water or inkJet cleaning solution
4) Injecting windex with alcohol into the ports? No
5) Can I use a lot of pressure when injecting or do I have to be very gentle? [Gentle to medium

There are many systems, bit most are similar. Using them is the best procedure. Always make sure the hoses and cartridges of the bulk system are full of ink. If not take a syringe and pull ink into carts from cartridge outlet opening. on wide format printers a lure tip syringe should fit into the opening. For other printers you may need to find another tip which fits the cartridge to attach to the syringe tip.

The most bullet proof way to check to maintain the print head when not using the printer is to do a nozzle check. If it is perfect then do a small print to prove it and your done (small print I do is a .25 X .75 inch rectangle and fill it with 100% of the color and print at a high resolution to effectively using more print nozzles.) You can make one rectangle for each color and keep in a file on your desktop as I do. You can then check a lower resolution print if desired.

If the nozzle check does not prove good then take the rectangle you made of that color or colors which are a problem and make them larger by grabbing the corner and opening it larger in most graphic applications. Do another cleaning and then print the larger rectangle. If that does not do it then repeat the process. By printing the rectangles you are isolating the solution to the problem color, that and doing fewer cleanings saves ink. Good luck!

Jim
CGS


----------

